
Egypt turns off internet, Lieberman wants same option for US  - miraj
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/28/egypt-just-turned-of.html
======
zipdog
If Egypt changes government, it will be interesting to see whether the
decision to turn off the internet becomes seen as a crucial motivator for the
coup.

The internet is getting close to a basic amenity: if the govt shuts of the
water or electricity to stop protests, you know it's not on your side anymore.

